# Vinny's 75g Freestyle Nature-Dutch



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Let me know what you think of my scape! Hardscape is pretty limited (what's in the tank is all I got), but I have tons of plants to move around! Working on an MC/DHG carpet, coming in slowly bu surely!

*Post #18 starts the tank journal showing specs and this tanks progression! *


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I think it looks pretty nice as is. The only thing I would say was to add a couple stones on the right side just to balance it a tad, but again it looks beautiful and you stated the hardscape will stay the same. I like the buce on the DW and the red Up front and personal. The carpet will look very nice after a little while also. Overall, job well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTWGulo (Aug 29, 2017)

I agree, looks really nice already! Maybe something else red way in the back left corner, a couple stems of ludwigia Rubin or something similar to break up the greens a little. You've done a good job of varying textures, and I like the fact that some of your wood is still visible as wood. Great work!


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

I really like the setup and the hardscape is divided into thirds well, I'd keep it.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I think it's great. Maybe more stems of the background plants on the right. Try to fill in the back upper right. Looks like your lighting might prevent this.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks nice and the plants look really good.

From an aquascaping prospective:

Since red plants are used sparingly in most scapes as a highlight to me it competes with the rock area that really should be the one focal point. I would move if possible the red plant in the grouping where the rock is and anything tall as well should be behind the main focal area with the rocks. On the right side I would just keep shorter plants. 

Just my view on it, ultimately you should do what makes you happy.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the comments! I really like the idea of adding some red behind the rocks in the back left, will be doing some research on what will work well (my tank is low/med lighting). Just to the right of the java fern and move the sag/vals o the right a bit. 
@houseofcards I think adding the red there will help reduce the competition between the rocks on the left and the bold red AR mini on the right. I'll post some more pics when I find a plant I like.
@SKYE.__.HIGH I cold probably pull a stone from the edge/back of the rock arrangement and move it to the right corner to bring a better feel of continuity to it. Just to the let of the AR mini, in front of the anubias.
 @ChrisX The upper corners have the canister filter outlets, so once the ludwigia repens starts to fill in, it starts to get blown sideways/to the front of the tank. Not sure if I can do too much about this. 

I've been working on my plant cultivating skills. I'm now trimming the ludwigia repens as opposed to the cut and replant method, plants seem to be doing well. I haven't trimmed the hygrophila compacta or AR mini like this before. This month will likely be a learning experience for those guys (they seem pretty similar to each other tho). I think letting the plants get a strong rooting will cause them be bushier and grow-in more full/evenly, as opposed to growing straight up towards the light from one continual stem...?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Vinster8108 said:


> @houseofcards I think adding the red there will help reduce the competition between the rocks on the left and the bold red AR mini on the right. I'll post some more pics when I find a plant I like.


So I think you understand what I was saying. I was actually thinking you'd move the AR from the right to left, but you can also probably add a bigger grouping to the left and maybe reduce the grouping on the right so it' not as competitive. 

If you put a line down the center of your aquarium both the left and right could be a good scape in two separate tanks, because IMO you have two strong focal points.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> @ChrisX The upper corners have the canister filter outlets, so once the ludwigia repens starts to fill in, it starts to get blown sideways/to the front of the tank. Not sure if I can do too much about this.


That seems like a restrictive setup. Most tanks have an input low on one side, and the output high on the other. This would enable you to grow to the top, at least on one side of the tank.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@houseofcards Ahh I see what you are saying, move all the red to the left and "smooth out" the right side. I always have felt both sides could stand alone, definitely agree with you on that. I like having the AR up front, so I think i'll try to blend things together more by adding/reducing the left/right. 
@ChrisX Yea, I was thinking about getting a vertical spray bar for one of the sides to spread out the flow. I'm uneasy to change the flow though, as things seem to be working well.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Vinster8108 said:


> Let me know what you think of my scape! Hardscape is pretty limited (what's in the tank is all I got), but I have tons of plants to move around! Working on an MC/DHG carpet, coming in slowly bu surely!


I really like it! Reminds me of mine 









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Had some time to get into the tank and move some things around. Spaced out a couple rocks across the front. I also added a crypt to the front left. Still working getting a red plant for the background area of the driftwood.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I think it looks great!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I personally think It looks better, but what do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Vinster8108 said:


> Had some time to get into the tank and move some things around. Spaced out a couple rocks across the front. I also added a crypt to the front left. Still working getting a red plant for the background area of the driftwood.



If you're willing to pay USPS flat rate postage i have a red stem that grows about 6-8 inches wide (3-4" leaves). I'd send you about 5-10 stems of it. I think it might be Ludwigia Peruensis or AR Roseafolia. Not sure. Grows too big for my 17g but it's gorgeous. Might be able to find pics on my laptop tomorrow if you're interested.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it does look much better, rotated the middle stone so it would lay flat. Gives a bit of depth to the tank which you cannot tell from the pic. Also, the "grain" of the rock matched better with the rest of the rock. I trimmed back the hygrophila compacta and AR, hopefully I get some new growth soon!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Easier on the eyes -- Trimmed the jungle back*

After working on the right side I started to notice how Jungle-ly the left side was getting, Sags really grows and spreads quick haha. Did a big overhaul, move the buce down onto the rocks and thinned/pulled the sag backward. The Crypt Wendtii and Java Fern are much more apparent now. The whole scape feels much cleaner (Although I do enjoy a jungle scape too). I planted some AR behind the driftwood, we'll see if it grows in tall enough. I'd like to get some moss, probab;ly fissidens, for the driftwood space that opened up. 

Still learning with trimming plants, AR mini is doing better. I can't seem to beat a K deficiency on the Hygrophila Compacta. Lower leaves get yellowish pin holes, degrade apart and fall off. I'm dosing EI and Flourish K. Leaning towards replacing it with S. Repens. (I'm reading it also has K issues... :/ )

Other updates:
New CO2 bubble (doesn't leak like the old one.... ha). Still need 6-7 bbs to get my pH down to 6.2/6.4 (Kh 4). Just using a diffuser tho. I think I'd like to build a Rex Griggs reactor, but idk how much of a hassle it would bea with the 406's and the ribbed tubing, thoughts?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*75 -- Equipment & Progression*

Equipment List
75 gallon tank (duh lol)

2 - 36" Current Satellite LED +'s
1 - 48" Current Satellite LED +
(Total Par ~ 30)

2 - Fluval 406's
2 - 150W Fluval Marina Heaters 

5# CO2 tank
Aquatek CO2 Regulator (5-7 bbs) 

50 lbs Black Diamond Blasting Sand (BDBS) 
30 lbs Flourite black sand
Osmocote+ Root tabs 

Fertilizers 
Modified EI Dosing 
3x a week 
~2.4g KNO3
~0.44g H2PO4

1x a week
5mL Flourish Iron
5mL Flourish Comprehensive 

Water Quality 
Gh 143.2 (8°)
Kh 71.6 (4°)
pH 6.6 - 6.8 
NO3 40 ppm
PO4 5 ppm 
Fe - 0.3 ppm goal
K - 40 ppm goal 


Maintenance 
50% Water changes weekly 
Filters get cleaned ever 6 weeks (staggered 3 week apart) 


Here's the progression of this tank thus far!

*March 22nd* - Just planted (upgraded from a 38 gallon)








*May 11th - 50 Days* 








*June 3rd - 73 Days* 








*June 7th - 107 Days*








*Aug 4th - 135 Days*








*Sept 5th - 167 Days*








*Oct 11th - 203 Days*








*Dec 3rd - 256 Days*


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Oct 22nd - 214 Days * All trimmed up, moved the crypts behind the corner rock.


----------



## aquazone (Jul 9, 2003)

I think it's fantastic! What really matters is what you think, though. You have to look at it and work on it. Your opinion is what what counts.


----------



## tsladovnik (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like how you've laid out the foreground all the way back to the background to give a good depth perspective. You've done a good job with a nice size tank.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks good. Cut the repens on the right and propagate to make a repens wall. They usually grow at the same rate so you can easily set it up. A thick rotala colorata tower bush at the back of the java fern at the right might be a good way to fill the back.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

aquazone said:


> I think it's fantastic! What really matters is what you think, though. You have to look at it and work on it. Your opinion is what what counts.


Thanks Aquazone! I'm really loving this tank and having fun with it. Every tweek makes it that much better to me and feedback helps out a lot for me. I still feel like I learn some thing new every time I'm in tank haha. 




tsladovnik said:


> I really like how you've laid out the foreground all the way back to the background to give a good depth perspective. You've done a good job with a nice size tank.


Thanks Tsladovnik! I started with a 5 gallon two years ago, shortly after a 38 now this 75 is my main show tank. I still keep the others running for holding trimmings and other plants. 




PortalMasteryRy said:


> Looks good. Cut the repens on the right and propagate to make a repens wall. They usually grow at the same rate so you can easily set it up. A thick rotala colorata tower bush at the back of the java fern at the right might be a good way to fill the back.


There's actually some Rotala behind the java fern in the photo. Only thing is, I'm not really getting good growth out of it... it may just need some time to adjust to my tank. However, it has been in my tank for over a month now and I haven't had to trim it. Slow grower?
I've been working on making the repens a little thicker. Once it gets up towards the top of the tank, the increased light causes the growth to really take off and I have to hack it back though.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

What soil and lights are you using?

Hygro seems to love extra K


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

The thing that impresses me the most with this is the vision you had in your minds eye, and you are making it work.

Very nicely done.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Patriot said:


> What soil and lights are you using?
> 
> Hygro seems to love extra K


I'm using BDBS and osmocote+ root tabs for substrate. For lighting, I have two 36" and one 48" Current Satellite LED Plus's. Going to update some posts today to include set up info. 
@StevieD Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Vinster8108 said:


> I'm using BDBS and osmocote+ root tabs for substrate. For lighting, I have two 36" and one 48" Current Satellite LED Plus's. Going to update some posts today to include set up info.
> 
> @StevieD Thanks!


Wow I don't know how I missed the whole list of everything included. I must be blind. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

@Patriot Don't worry you didn't, you reminded me to add all that to the thread haha. Thanks!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*New Algae, trimmings and plant deficiencies*

Tank update: Day 256, I should switch to months lol







Things are going well, been pretty busy lately so water changes have been bi-weekly, still 50%. 
I added some regular hairgrass along the back and move the ludwigia behind the narrow-leaf java fern. Picked up some ludwigia sp red, so a bit of a rescape is coming soon. 

Starting to get some new algae, not really sure what it is. Let me know what you think. It's the dark spot algae
View attachment 808946


View attachment 808954


View attachment 808962


Also my buce is really curling (2nd pic).... not sure what to think about that. 

The hygrophila compacta still is giving trouble with pin holes and lower leave die off. I've tried both increasing K and reducing trace metals, no luck. Will be trying some nice S. repens I picked up. I think a smaller leaf plant might look better there anyhow. 

Dwarf hairgrass hasn't really come back in as well as I though it would after trimming but the MC is doing great.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Nice looking tank. I like the scape and whole look. Healthy looking plants......and nice Bows too!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

*Aquascape Critique!! - Turned Tank Journal*

Wow, I just looked at your specs post and saw that you use 2 Fluval 406’s. That’s a lot of filtration, do you think it’s to much? Lovely tank by the way, it’s simple yet has enough “pizazz” to make it interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Wow, I just looked at your specs post and saw that you use 2 Fluval 406’s. That’s a lot of filtration, do you think it’s to much? Lovely tank by the way, it’s simple yet has enough “pizazz” to make it interesting.


Don't think you can have too much filtration haha. Unless they go anoxic, the microbes wont readily reduce nitrogen past NO3.

I think it's a good amount of flow, around a 10x turnover of the tank. I will be making a vertical spray bar soon to get some better flow patterns across the back. Just seems a little weak at the bottom of the tank. 

I also like the redundancy. They get cleaned monthly, offset by two weeks. I'm lazy and rinse my filters out in the sink using tap water. This way I don't have to worry if I kill some of my beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Tank update: Day 297 -- small rescape*

Did a small rescape on the middle area about 3 weeks ago. Added some more plants too including Ludwigia 'red', S. Repens, blyxa japonica and Pogostemon helferi. The algae issue is fixed, no new algae and all the old stuff is going away. My CO2 was leaking... really can throw off you whole tank haha. Keeping on top of water changes is helping my buce not curl up as well. Here's whats been changed:


I switch the boradleaf sag with the crypto on the far left, really like the way the sag looks now. I was struggling with how to scape that plant. 
Ludwigia 'red' is still coming in behind the driftwood (had to fix a boron deficiency), starting to show some good growth.
AR mini is lining up nicely, needs to get a little taller and it will color up more in my tank. I think I'm on the edge of lighting requirements for it.
Pogostemon helferi was melting, but now the two original plants have 3 runners each coming off. Guess it just needed to adjust to my tank. 

*Jan 13th - Day 297 *








The MC shaded out most of the DHG after trimming, but I still have a small tuff in the left corner lol.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

If you are looking for opinions, I would say I like this rendition the best so far.

I love watching tanks evolve. Yours started out very, very nice, and is getting even better.

Nice work!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Rescape coming soon*

*April 7th -- little over a year*








A little over grown haha, here's what 3 weeks of no maintenance looks like (just feeding the fish only). Been pretty busy the past month. Going to rescape the back and right side soon, maybe tonight. The large narrow leaf fern is throwing off the balance for me. My lighting isn't strong enough for the ludwigia 'red' (~40 par), so I'm going to try a Bacopa sp.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Rescape!*









So much space. Back wall is Java Fern, Cryptocoryne sp, Bacopa sp, Helanthium 'Vesuvius' and Giant Hairgrass (left to right). Time to wait a couple months and see how it fills in!


----------



## kamla (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW.. nice time line.. 

what Lighting are you using any CO2?

Thax
Kamla


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very, very nice.

I like the whole concept and layout. 

Well done!


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I've created a google photo album to share pictures. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/9ECQ8YVtQRQ4b4bd9

Added some new plants and took out all the java ferns. Still working on growing AR mini... hopefully these new trimmings grow a little better.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Rescaped this tank again haha. Picked up a quality regulator as well.
New photos are on the google drive! 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/9ECQ8YVtQRQ4b4bd9


----------

